# Baseboard heat covers



## Jgrass (Nov 25, 2016)

Looking for some advice. I built some simple baseboard covers for a basement bathroom out of mdf but for the living room I want to class them up a bit. What bit would I use to create the design on the face of this example?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

J , just guessing but that looks like a stamped metal or molded plastic cover. My guess it would be rather involved to duplicate in wood in one piece. Maybe a CNC? otherwise the raised panel portion would have to be built in pieces like a panel door and then assembled into a single unit.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum J. Is that just an air register that the cover hides?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

raised panel door sets/bits..

freudtools - Search Results for cabinet bit set


BTW.... welcome oh nameless one... to the forums...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to our forum No question too dumb around here 
you want a faux raised panel bit Door & Window :: Faux Panel or google faux raised panel router bits

here is a thread http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/50130-faux-raised-panel-bits.html


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

paduke said:


> Welcome to our forum No question too dumb around here
> you want a faux raised panel bit Door & Window :: Faux Panel or google faux raised panel router bits
> 
> here is a thread http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/50130-faux-raised-panel-bits.html


That is very similar, Bill, but not the same pattern with the long bevel on the inner side. The only way I can think of duplicating is in separate pieces. 
But your solution would be good way to do it in a one piece board and have the same effect but a little different pattern. If I were to do that I would use your suggestion. If there were several to do a good template a Faux bit with a bottom bearing in a plunge router should work. Would reqiure some hand work in the corners, I suspect.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Herb. A reasonably precise copy requires separate pieces as the profile on the outer edge of the raised panel profile is not a duplicate of the inner profile.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I agree with Herb. A reasonably precise copy requires separate pieces as the profile on the outer edge of the raised panel profile is not a duplicate of the inner profile.


Agreed there will be rounded corners. OP could use some choices


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum J.


----------



## Jgrass (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks, I think that faux bit will work perfectly. I have a pic of another less intricate option that looks like it's exactly what was used.


----------

